# Les Paul Top



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello guys i just cutted out the top part of my les paul and i was wondering how do i get that curve? its kinda like a ovaly thing going on? 

Thanks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This what I did for my build. I ran the router around at three different hieght's then got the chisel then very course paper


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cinnamonxv....Shoretyus is a very skilled and experienced guitar builder and woodworker. 

*Please be VERY careful for your personal safety if you have not done this type of thing with a router before*

....or start with a TELE build instead....SERIOUSLY.

Dave


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm could i possibly sand it down around teh edge enough to get the look of the curves?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You could use a wood rasp, files and sandpaper to get the shape, It will take a looooooong time, but you will be in total control and it will be safe.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

greco said:


> You could use a wood rasp, files and sandpaper to get the shape, It will take a looooooong time, but you will be in total control and it will be safe.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Alright thanks!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's how I do it. Hand saw, and a rasp. I use something to trace the outline of the guitar in a little bit both on the top and on the side. Then I cut with a hand saw from one line to the other all the way around. Then I break out al the wood chips
between the saw cuts. Then rasp, then sand. This is how I do my tummy cuts too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Cinnamonxv....Shoretyus is a very skilled and experienced guitar builder and woodworker.
> 
> Dave


Dave your making me blush... :thanks5qx: it's not that big of a deal... but I do have a 1/2" Makita plunge router. When you do small parts like that the weight of the router works to your advantage. The router will sit flat on the surface . You have to make sure the body stays put. 

The chisel swinging is the dangerous part. 

But as you say Tele makes a great starter. We will help no matter what though


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> We will help no matter what though


Yes...my apologies. I reacted and posted due to my own fears from past experiences. 
I had some close calls during my initial attempts with a router. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I do a carve top, I use this method: I put a 50 grit disk into my small Makita angle grinder, and use it to shape the top by sanding it. Its aggressive, and doesnt take long, and leaves a much nicer & easier to sand finish than some of the way you guys are doing it (not saying its a better way, just easier for me  )

Here are some shots of the process:

first I run a cove bit around the body for reference...










Then I start shaping the curve with the grinder...










Working my way around the body, you have to have some "finesse" to shape the S curve shape, and blend in the profiles as you want to make it as smooth as possible, to allow sanding out the contours with an 80 grit disk on a random orbital afterwards...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Here are two more examples...

The body's with a cove (this time done on my shaper with a raised panel cutter) cut around the perimeter..










after shaping (didnt have a pre-finished photo..)










AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I dont have a shot of my grinder, but its a small angle grinder, like you use to grind metal when working on cars. I use a cloth abrasive disk, backed with a rubber pad. 

The disk is flexible, and allows you to shape the curves depending what angle you hold the grinder at. You use the edge of the disk, held at the right angle to give the smoth, shallow curve on the top.

AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:smilie_flagge17:you could build a couple of bodies from scrap 2x4 or 2x6 to practice on & take AJ's approach ,with the angle grinder .to get it down pat ,figured maple is not cheap and not meant to be fire wood


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> :smilie_flagge17:you could build a couple of bodies from scrap 2x4 or 2x6 to practice on & take AJ's approach ,with the angle grinder .to get it down pat ,figured maple is not cheap and not meant to be fire wood


Don't get down on Pat .... 

I don't have a grinding disc.... but it just shows that there are many ways to acomplish the chore. Rasp's and such are are slower but just as effective. It's the end result is what everybody will see. Both Aj and I are using tools at hand. I am not purchasing a $150 shaper cutter to shape the edge of one guitar. I thing that the whole job on mine took about as much time as it would have to drive one way to the Tool store.


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Here's how I do it. Hand saw, and a rasp. I use something to trace the outline of the guitar in a little bit both on the top and on the side. Then I cut with a hand saw from one line to the other all the way around. Then I break out al the wood chips
> between the saw cuts. Then rasp, then sand. This is how I do my tummy cuts too.


 Thanks! That will tottaly work i tihnk i can file it down after i out around than well u get the point ;D


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You can buy a small import grinder now for $20... its worth a try 

The cutter, well its just a fast way to remove some stock and give me a reference around the perimeter. But its not necessary.

I know there are probably 100 ways to accomplish this - and every way is "correct"... just a different means to get there. But once you get the hang of using the sanding disk in the grinder, you can shape a maple LP top in about 10 to 15 minutes.

I use the same technique to carve out the saddle profile on chair seats. Thats where I got the idea to use it on a guitar top as well.

AJC


----------

